# Question about draw length change and change in draw wieght for a compound bow.



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

Changing the dl on those cams is the same thing as puting on a longer or shorter string. The longer the string the higher the dl and poundage goes up as well. Just opposite the other way. If your stirng is stretched alot then yes it could be pulling a much higher weight than it should be.


----------



## Durans (Dec 4, 2011)

How can I tell if the string is stretched? The info on the bow says "string i.d. 35", is that supposed to be 35 inches? I just measured it and it is around that length but a fraction of an inch shorter.


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

You should be fine then. You can have the weight checked at a shop to be sure though. I was pretty sure that the Spirit only came with the 3 stage plastic round wheels. That allowed for a drawlength change of 1" up or down from the center slot. There should be a number on the side of the wheels that will correspond to a drawlength range. 35" is the correct string length.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

NMP said:


> You should be fine then. You can have the weight checked at a shop to be sure though. I was pretty sure that the Spirit only came with the 3 stage plastic round wheels. That allowed for a drawlength change of 1" up or down from the center slot. There should be a number on the side of the wheels that will correspond to a drawlength range. 35" is the correct string length.


 NMP , thought that changing the string from one slot to the next slot was usually a 1 inch difference.


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

Spotshooter2 said:


> NMP , thought that changing the string from one slot to the next slot was usually a 1 inch difference.


This is correct. The center slot is for the specified drawlength and you can go up one inch or down one inch from there and fine tune the dl with the string length. Both wheels should be set for the same slots.


----------

